# Beaver Area Help?



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

My twin and I will be backcountry skiing the Tushar Mountain range this up coming weekend and we have a few questions as we will be fishing as well.....

Are the campgrounds open yet in Beaver Canyon? Thinking of Little Res. this year. Maybe Mohogany again. Has Cottonwood opened since 2010?

Places to buy Bait and Tackle?

We might spend a night in beaver canyon campground (in town) to use showers and a laundry mat, but is there any where else in beaver to get laundry done? I think flying J has a shower to use as well.

Last of all anyone want to fish with us while we are down there?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Bueller?


----------



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

I would contact the local bait shop: 
http://www.beaversport.com/
Beaver Sport and Pawn Support, Sales and Questions:
Address:
91 N. Main (UPS and FedEx)
P.O. Box 747 (USPS) 
Beaver, UT 84713

E-mail:
[email protected]
Telephone:
435-438-2100
Fax:
435-438-6376
Mobile Phone Number:
800-837-0949


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> Bueller?


Seriously? I know you two are smart kids. But some days you guys appear to be a bit lazy.

http://bit.ly/HTwftH

Like was mentioned elsewhere, the places you are looking at are "up in the mountains". The majority of campgrounds in our Utah national forests typically don't open until May. Keep in mind -- you are going down there TO GO SKIING! Most people ski on snow. Campgrounds usually don't open until most of the snow is gone.

Good luck.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Maybe you should take that as a no? Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

martymcfly73 said:


> Maybe you should take that as a no? Anyone? Anyone?


FlyFish4thrills answered one of my questions. Thanks FlyFish4Thrills!

And PBH just gave me the same old treatment that he reserves for only me when I ask questions on these forums. Thanks for the bump Martymcfly73.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Anytime. Some things could be answered w a simple Google search, or wheels on the pavement like most of us have to do.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> And PBH just gave me the same old treatment that he reserves for only me when I ask questions on these forums.


Same old? Reserved for only you? I don't think so. I use that treatment anytime anyone asks questions that can easily be answered -- and typically more quickly -- by doing some simple research.

FWIW -- the Google search I did for you gave you the answers to your camping questions. None of the forest service campgrounds in Beaver Canyon (Cottonwood, Little Res, Mahogany) are open until May.

As for bait and tackle, you were already answered that question (Beaver Pawn Shop). However, I have a question for you concerning bait and tackle: coming from the Wasatch Front, where tackle shops are plentiful, why in the world would you wait until you reached the booming metropolis of Beaver to purchase bait and tackle -- especially considering that you will be limited to the local pawn shop as your only choice? My recommendation: make sure you have what you need before you ever leave happy valley.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

PBH said:


> As for bait and tackle, you were already answered that question (Beaver Pawn Shop). However, I have a question for you concerning bait and tackle: coming from the Wasatch Front, where tackle shops are plentiful, why in the world would you wait until you reached the booming metropolis of Beaver to purchase bait and tackle -- especially considering that you will be limited to the local pawn shop as your only choice? My recommendation: make sure you have what you need before you ever leave happy valley.


+100

They don't have much. They don't have a selection. Even if they know what might work, they're at least as interested in selling what they have rather than selling you what might work. And it's usually more expensive. Go figger. Must be that huge overhead that they have to cover.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

"I don't understand. I went in to get some lures and ended up with a lawn mower and a stringless guitar."

:lol:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> "I don't understand. I went in to get some lures and ended up with a lawn mower and a stringless guitar."
> 
> :lol:


I purchased the strings.
They sold them to me to use as leader for the toothy critters that lurk in those waters.

Somehow I feel like they saw me coming.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

If you don't know much about the Beaver Area by hanging out in the Gutpile you never will.  :mrgreen:


----------

